# Mag Prices at Cabela's



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I have always enjoyed ordering from Cabela's. I have bought a ton of stuff from them over the years. I've found them to be a great company with great customer service and great products. It's really nice to call and get a friendly voice that I can understand and that is actually located in this country (Nebraska).
I just went out and looked at magazines and was really disappointed.
LCP mags were out of stock but the price was $34.99. The last one I bought less than a year ago, I paid $20.
Ruger MKII mags were also out of stock but the price was $26.99. That's about $10 more than it was a couple of months ago.
I don't understand this. I can understand the hi-cap mags but these mags hold 10 rounds or less. There is no reason for a price increase or a shortage.
Just venting.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

It wouldn't surprise me if by now the manufacturers haven't raised the wholesale price while demand is high. That may be the new factory price for a little while it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

EVERYTHING is in high demand and there is little supply. I am wanting to purchase another CC handgun for my wife. The one she wants is a ghost right now. A 7 round capacity handgun is not going to be on the ban list (at least not yet). So why are they selling for more than normal and out of stock????? It does not matter what it is right now. If it's gun related it's higher in price or non-existent.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

These also have gone up, think them HOGS are running the price up at the local markests


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome to economics 101..... Today we will address the basics of ecomonics.... Supply and Demand..... If the demand is high then so is the price, if the demand is low the price is typically lowered... Other factors contributing to the price is availability, location, and raw materials.... "For instance if the supply of oil dwindles down in the us then we have to import oil from other countries which do to shipping and processing will drive the price higher then getting it from our own back yard, also if refinerys run low on fossil fuels and materials used to condition fuel into a useable resource is unavailable or scarce the the price will also climb" This is today's lesson, tune in for the next member to rant because of ecomonics and I will continue this lesson.....:clapping::001_tongue:


----------

